# Are roasted pistachios a safe treat for rats?



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

They aren't on the forbidden food list, but they are really really really fatty. I'd only give them as an every once in a while treat. One cup of pistachios has 702 calories in it. More than a good human sized meal. Ratties don't really need that in their diet.


----------

